# Share my generative art website



## dagoolasoul (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi

I am a website developer. I love programming and also like to do visual art creation. I have recently built a website which turn my computational artwork into animated online card and customizable canvas art. Welcome to visit my website, I'll be happy to hear feedback from you. Enjoy!

GenerativeART 
https://g-e-n-a-r-t.com


----------

